
Banks should let ancient programming language COBOL die - dsr12
https://thenextweb.com/finance/2017/04/25/banks-should-let-ancient-programming-language-cobol-die/
======
jamesmp98
As far as I'm aware many companies are training new COBOL developers to help
maintain systems written in COBOL.

